# "Deep Water Trout"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay- Seadrift, Texas*
*Latest Fishing Report- Sponsored by Texas Marine*
*June 9, 2013*

Speckled trout action continued strong with full limits for BFL Guides Harold, Rick, Steve Boldt, and Cooper all part of a 10-boat event with Chester and his customers. Redfish are also being caught with live croaker. Tapered shell pads that are more wind protected have been paying off. Live croaker free lined on shell points, drop offs, or shell undulations are working best. Fishing will remain strong if the winds continue to play in our favor. Sunday the lodge is busy with the Ray P. party of 27 guests. Reports to follow.

Bay Flats Lodge, Inc.
P.O. Box 580
Seadrift, Texas 77983-0580
1.888.677.4868 Office
Brochure- http://www.bayflatslodge.com/wp-con...n/images/Bay Flats Lodge Brochure Final-1.pdf
Lodge Video 



 www.BayFlatsLodge.com
[email protected]


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More pics*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

6/7 Fishing Report

We hosted a customer appreciation corporate event Friday with Bill T. and guests. Well, letâ€™s hear from one of the Captains. Trout continue to be located on pinch points between mid-bay reefs, mostly on the up-current side of the reefs. Today, moderate north to northeast winds made it tough to set up on more exposed locations, so I had to fish between reef structures. We had 30 trout for the day, and 1 redfish. I look for good trout fishing to continue as long as the light winds and fair weather stay with us. Captain Rick Hammond.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

6/9 Results - Bite was harder today, with many missed fish, but they finished up pretty good.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Another day of great trout fishing by Capt. Nick*

Just in from today by Captain Nick.

With partly cloudy skies and 10-20 mph winds from the SouthEast, we were able to get on another hot trout bite. Near limits of solid specks in the 16-22" class were caught over solid shell in 4-6 feet of water. We keyed in on green water with dirty streaks. Fish were ambushing bait on the edge of the color change. With light winds forecasted tomorrow, we should expect another day of great trout fishing


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More reports from Sunday*

Bay Flats Lodge veteran guide Jason Wagenfehr found limits of trout over oyster shell with live bait on Sunday.


----------

